# Sheep ... that act like goats & other pics



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

Sheep are more enjoyable when they act like goats... 
Gwenn on the portable pallet shelters...











I'll get up... maybe you have treats...





Ooohh treats? treats?





Whatdaya mean _NO TREATS_?





George... my favorite New Zealand in the whole world! I LOVE this goat... such a big lovey baby!





This big boy is so kissable!





Our Baby Will





and Callie! The lovely CALLIE!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gwen looks like she attempted to put on black lipstick. LOL
Callie has very pretty face.
George is very nice.


----------

